# Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL?



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

Scores a set of Girling G54 brakes off a Corrado. Haven't decided yet if they are going on my 97 Jetta Trek or my 88 Jetta beater. Stripped a 95 jetta for parts and noticed the calipers are marked Girling 54. And they are the same shape as the ones off the Corrado. Can you run G54 calipers with 10" rotors? I'm sure that's what was on the 95. Or are the 11" rotors I ordered going to be too big for the calipers?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

my corrado G60 calipers are girling 54.
ive been told that theyre the same on the corrado and the 10" vws. (a3s)
however, my corrado brake calipers are about .5cm wider in the pad area to accept a thicker rotor/pad combo.
tell me if you find out different when you mount yours.
thanks


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (jhayesvw)*

I was thinking about mounting them in the spring. Got SS brake lines and all. Would like to run it one season before the winter salt attacks it. But I want to know if they fit. So I'll throw them on as soon as my new rotors, caliper rebuild kit, and pads arrive.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (jhayesvw)*

the difference is in the carriers between the 10.1" and 11" brakes, the calipers interchange. and all this time people have been dropping big bucks for the "special" big brake kits....


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (wjbski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wjbski* »_the difference is in the carriers..

That makes sense. Only need the carriers, rotors, and pads to upgrade. Would be going from 9" to 11" if I put them on my 88 Jetta. Quite the upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (wjbski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wjbski* »_the difference is in the carriers between the 10.1" and 11" brakes, the calipers interchange. and all this time people have been dropping big bucks for the "special" big brake kits....

i tried this approach when i did my 11" upgrade.
the 2.0 calipers would not open enough to accept the thicker pad and thicker rotor combo that the G60 offers.
so, i got G60 calipers, bingo, went right on.
now, there could be a difference in later 2.0s that allow use of the caliper, but my 95 sport calipers absolutely would not work.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

where do you get the carriers to run these calipers?


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (TRUEBELIEVER)*

They came off a 92 Corrado. Friend upgraded his brakes and when I was looking to replace my seized carriers, he gave me his old brakes.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

So i can use g60 front calipers and carriers and they are the bigger upgrade than the regular 2.0 jetta front brakes, do they bolt right up?


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (TRUEBELIEVER)*

Yup. Bolt right up. You'll go from 10" to 11" Might be some fraction of an inch in there somewhere.







You will have to go to 15" wheels. Or so I'm told. Have not installed mine yet to see if my 14" Snowflake winter wheels will still fit.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

I have a 91 passat 16v at my house im parting out and i still have all the brakes, do you know if the fronts on the passat are the same or similar to the corrado g60 front brakes?


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (TRUEBELIEVER)*

bump for some help


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (TRUEBELIEVER)*

Not sure about a Passat. Never been in or under one. I just measured the calipers off my 95 Jetta and the 92 Corrado. They both have Girling 54 stamped in them. But the calipers and carriers are wider on the Corrado. So You will need the whole ball of wax for a swap.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

I posted elsewhere as well and somebody told me that the passat has the same fronts as the 16v gti's and the gli jetta's so that would make them the 10 inch jobbies. i guess im going to have to pillage a junk yard for some corrado calipers. I have a passat laying around and for a brief moment thought i could save some cash and luck out. HAHA guess not, thanks for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

will i need the spindles too or will the rotors fit on them ok?


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (TRUEBELIEVER)*

nope, just pads, rotors, calipers and carriers


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (bigteal)*

sweet, thanks


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (TRUEBELIEVER)*

oh and are all the g60 fronts 11 inches or do i have to look at a certain year? Sory about all the q's i just dont feel like doing this twice


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (TRUEBELIEVER)*

I believe both 4 and 5 lug are both 11" (280x22mm)


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

Took some pictures of the G54 calipers. The 95 Jetta caliper is not as wide as the 92 Corrado. Corrado on the left.








Old brake setup on my 97 Jetta.








Corrado brake setup. 








But I had to take them off. Would not clear my 14" Snowflake winter tires. Barely enough room to clear my 15" summer wheels.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

its cool to see a pic of them side by side. also to see that someone else knows that the corrado calipers are indeed different than the 2.0 calipers.
all corrados ran the 11" setups. G60s were 4 lug, vr6s were 5 lug.
only dowside to the upgrade is that it is heavier than the 10" setup.


----------



## putang spangler (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (jhayesvw)*

when i first got my car, i was under the impression they were different. so i bought a set of corrado g60 front brakes. fast forward three or four years when i actually go to put them on, see that both the mk3 and corrado calipers were stamped girling 54's. thought they were the same. had heard of some people having a litle problem with pads, but never any concrete measuring or photos. guess i lucked out that i decided to use the corrado calipers anyway b/c they were easier to paint off the car. 
this should be made sticky or at least make it into the faq/diy


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (putang spangler)*

They are almost 1/4" wider.







And the pads are huge. Gonna be wicked once I get them on.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (Cyclopath)*

the thicker pads also help with heat dispersion and fade.
so, if you wan to run very narrow pads, you can get away with the other calipers, but your brakes will fade fastsr.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Girling G54 calipers on a 95 Jetta GL? (jhayesvw)*

very true, plus you can never have enought pad


----------

